# Sofia Gubaidulina: Glorious Percussion; In Tempus Praesens



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Vadim Gluzman / Glorious Percussion / Jonathan Nott / Luzerner Sinfonieorchester
Sofia Gubaidulina: Glorious Percussion; In Tempus Praesens

Release Date October 25, 2011
Duration01:11:28
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateDecember 3, 2008 & December 4, 2008
Recording Location
KKL Luzern

3/5


----------

